# Fall River Road - grade and gearing?



## cartmaniac (Jun 6, 2007)

How is the Fall River Road in Rocky Mountain National Park for road bikes? I have 23 mm tubeless tires, and the road seems smooth enough for that. On the other hand, I'm concerned with gearing. What's the sustained grade?

For reference, I got up Pikes Peak with a 39x26, but the last 2 miles really sucked!


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Climb Details:

Rating: ?

Start/End Points: 1.55 mi/10.35 mi

Length: 8.80 mi

Start/End Elevation: 8615 ft/11730 ft

Avg Grade: 6.7%



Fall River Road up to Visitor Center in Rocky Mountain National Park in Estes Park, CO | MapMyRide


----------

